
Apple Sued by App Developers Claiming Price Fixing - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-04/apple-inc-sued-by-app-developers-claiming-antitrust-violations
======
j-pb
The app store is what killed the mac ecosystem. Remember when we had small
development studios like Monster, Freeverse and Made By Sofa? An active app
developer community that would share ideas and code because they wanted to
make the best apps, culminating in the Appsterdam movement, where people
traveled across europe just to meet up.

All gone. Nobody can make a living of developing 99ct apps, and most iOs and
Mac apps nowadays are super buggy and nothing like the polished marvels we had
back then.

I miss those days...

~~~
heavymark
I thought Made By Sofa went away because they got bought by Facebook, not
because they weren't making enough money because of the app store, unless I'm
mistaken?

------
kyriakos
Are there any legal grounds for this? Isn't the store a private property that
can be run using arbitrary rules that apple chooses?

